# Space invaders!!@#???



## JTM (Dec 3, 2008)

oh goodness... someone took my high score.  I thought that was unbeatable.

it's gonna take me like an hour to get that back.

but i will reclaim my crown!!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 3, 2008)

Brother JTM, I cannot belive I am having this much of a problem with getting a logo or photo in my post. and as to you getting it back? I bet you do. ha-ha


----------



## JTM (Dec 3, 2008)

are you trying to upload one from your computer, or is it a link?

if it is one you want to upload, you need to go to another site like www.tinypic.com and upload it there, then use the link they give you in the next step:

for this picture:

http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/turing_test.png

use this code in your post:


```
[img]URL[/img]
```

(replacing "URL" with http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/turing_test.png)

to give this result:


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 3, 2008)

Ill just sit back and watch...


----------



## JTM (Dec 4, 2008)

well, i just burned about 30 minutes on a game of space invaders and got to around 70k points with around 10 lives left... i was good to go forever.

then the game just said "game over" all of a sudden... i didn't even get hit.

i blame sabatoge!



oh well... i'll try again later.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 4, 2008)

My l33t hacking skills paid off once again!  lol


----------

